# Gary & others : Michelin Energy Plus MXV4 vs Michelin Primacy MXV4



## rawnak (Feb 23, 2004)

Its time for tire change for my 03 325i.
My OE tires (Michelin) have lasted close to 69k and i was happy with ride, handling,
snow traction and hence would want to stay with Michelin.

Now choice has narrowed down to Michelin Energy Plus MXV4 vs Michelin Primacy MXV4
From tirerack reviews 
Michelin Primacy 
- has better survey results than Energy Plus
- cheaper 
- better treadwear rating 620 (primacy) vs 400 (energy plus)

If u have had experience with any of these tires, please provide feedback.

thanks
rawnak


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the German magazines (either AutoMotorSport or AutoBild) recently reviewed "green" low rolling resistance tires like the Michelin Energy. All of the "green" tires performed significantly worse than their "non-green" equivalent.

Stick with the Primacy - it also has a 60k mile warranty.


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

It was AutoMotorSport (May edition.

I reviewed it again last night. The biggest complaint with the Energy tire (and the other three "green" tires) was poor performance in wet weather.

The worst performing "non-green tire" (the Primancy) was better than the best "green" tire (a Goodyear) - the Energy came in last.

The best tire was the Goodyear Opti Grip - nearly tied with the Pirelli P7 followed by the Primacy.

Then came the Pirelli P6 (a green tire), the Goodyear Efficient Grip (another green tire) followed by the Energy.

I'm not sure if the Opti Grip is sold in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Another vote for the Primacy.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## hawkeyehep (Apr 22, 2009)

Just put a set of the Primacy MXV4, the V rated 215-50-17 version, on my wife's Acura TSX. They repaled the OE Michelins. Very smooth and quiet ride and quick steering response although we do not really push the car hard. Have not been in snow yet with those tires but they are great on wet roads. I also have a set of the Primacy H rated tire on a Suraru Forrester and they performed well all last season including snow up to about 14" deep on the ski area parking lots. No complaints at all. Very happy with both version of the Primacy.


----------

